# Comment dévérouiller les enregistrements sur la Freebox ?



## rbert86 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment dévérouiller certains enregistrements sur la Freebox HD (ceux avec le cadenas sur l'icône) ?? J'aimerais pouvoir les transférer sur mon Mac via le serveur FTP.

Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2009)

rbert86 a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait-il comment dévérouiller certains enregistrements sur la Freebox HD (ceux avec le cadenas sur l'icône) ??


 Pas de chance, c'est justement fait pour qu'on ne puisse pas les déverrouiller. C'était même une condition sine qua non pour que Canal+ et quelques autres acceptent d'être diffusés sur ce réseau.

En plus, en admettant que ce soit possible de les déverrouiller, celui qui te donnerait les indications pour le faire serait passible de poursuites (loi DADVSI) !


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2009)

Et si tu veux pouvoir bricoler tous tes enregistrements, tu t'achètes un enregistreur à DD (ou à DVD) et tu pourras faire tout ce que tu veux avec tes films.


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Et si tu veux pouvoir bricoler tous tes enregistrements, tu t'achètes un enregistreur à DD (ou à DVD) et tu pourras faire tout ce que tu veux avec tes films.


... sauf qu'avec la Freebox, tu ne peux pas enregistrer les films ou émissions protégés sur un disque externe... Mais avec ceux qui sont libres de droit, tu peux de toute façon faire ce que tu veux (y compris les récupérer par FTP sur le Mac).


----------



## rbert86 (24 Septembre 2009)

C'est bien ce que je pensais.

Merci pour l'info quand même !



À bientôt !


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> ... sauf qu'avec la Freebox, tu ne peux pas enregistrer les films ou émissions protégés sur un disque externe...


J'ai pas parlé d'un DD externe mais d'un enregistreur à part entière, que tu vas te dépêcher de brancher sur ta Freebox comme un vulgaire magnétoscope. Et hop, plus de protection :rateau:


----------

